# H. Ricketts & Co. Bristol Patent whiskey



## RIBottleguy (Sep 24, 2012)

I recently picked this up for $10.  I know the patent whiskeys are early, and this one has a sand pontil.  Would the Ricketts embossing make it an English bottle?  Also, I'm not sure of the value of this one (but I'll wager it's more than $10!).


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 24, 2012)

I think I read a lot of the Ricketts bottles were contract made in Germany.

 I saw a lot of them (mostly broken) in Civil War camps


----------



## botlguy (Sep 24, 2012)

A quick search in McKearin & Wilson reveals that Ricketts & Co was an English firm and he, Ricketts, apparently patented the tall whisky / liquor bottle shape. That's REAL quck and can definitely be expanded on.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 24, 2012)

Jim, If I remember correctly it was the 3 part mold and almost like a machine. The bellows and stuff were hand operated but no mouth to blowpipe was needed. I'll have to go back and read it again. It was earlier than what we think of as a TPM here though.


----------

